

"Remember when we would mock Soviet-style 'show me your papers' societies?" - B-Con

http://www.economist.com/debate/days/view/822
======
B-Con
This is the last of a 3 part debate between Bruce Schneier and Kip Hawley on
the effectiveness of post-9/11 airport security. Links to the previous two
parts are on the page and well worth reading as well.

By part 3, it's clear that Hawley doesn't have much ammunition to defend his
viewpoint other than anecdotes and the "trust us to keep you safe" mantra. And
he used to run the TSA.

------
sp332
Not to be picky, but would you mind deleting this post and re-submitting with
the URL in the "URL" box instead of the "text" box? thanks.

